# The peace caravan marches on



## Disir (Jul 7, 2018)

...The three-day ceasefire mutually observed by the Taliban and the Afghan forces during Id provided a strong momentum to the peace movement. Leaders of the campaign urged all parties to extend the truce and meet on the negotiating table.

While the Afghan government obliged, the Taliban resumed fighting soon after, killing several troops at key check posts across the country. In response, the peace marchers extended their demands and appeal to the Taliban. “Dear Taliban, talk to us,” urged Iqbal Khaibar, one of the leaders of the movement. “This isn’t our war, and it has been enforced on us. Ask your leaders how long will we have to kill innocent people, your brothers,” he said.

...In a letter to the UN, Bacha Khan, another leader of the peace marchers, conveyed disappointment over the failure of the UN to prevent escalating conflict and civilian casualties. “The UN has spent so much money in Afghanistan but what do you have to show for it? What are the results of their peace efforts in Afghanistan?” asked Wali Bawar, another peace-marcher.
The peace caravan marches on

It would be nice if these folks could do what no one else can manage to do.


----------

